# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  KYNOSELEN REAL or NOT??

## Gaspaco

Hey guys!

Yesterday I got a 100ml bottle of kyno(wasn't from my source) and wondering if its not FAKE.

The main reason I am asking is, because on the box and on the bottle are not write down all the compounds that KYNO should have??

Just selenium and magnesium :Frown:  WTF??


















What do you think??

----------


## Gaspaco

Bump

----------


## Gaspaco

Bump

----------

